

Paying to promote your personal posts on Facebook? - creamyhorror

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/76256_10101702133327986_1651037821_n.jpg<p>This is a screenshot from a friend's Facebook account. I realise Facebook offers paid post promotion for Pages, but I hadn't noticed it being rolled out for individual users as well. Has this been going on for some time? Will we see people paying to out-influence their peer groups?
======
mooism2
Clicky link: [http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
prn1/76256_10101702...](http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
prn1/76256_10101702133327986_1651037821_n.jpg)

What's with the "c4nc3l" button?

